# Outlook 2002 Kontakte exportieren bzw. in Globale Adressenliste Importieren!



## BlueSky13503 (25. Juni 2007)

Hey leute ich sitze hier auf Arbeit und habe mal voll den  auftrag bekommen!
Ich soll von jemdem Rechner ca. 30 die Kontaktdaten die jeder irgendwie unterschiedlich hat abschreiben und auf dem Server als globale Adressenliste speicher:
Wie mache ich das ohne jeder einzelne fuck add. abzuschreiben und neu reinzuschreiben!
Danke 
P.S. brauche ich dazu eine serverberechtigung?
Mmm p.p.s. Das exportieren der lokalen Kontakte ist nicht das problem!
Ich kann sie in eine Datei exportieren!
Wie kann ich sie aber in eine global importieren!
Danke für eure hilfe!
BlueSky


----------



## Norbert Eder (26. Juni 2007)

Du scheinst ja sehr motiviert zu sein. Im übrigen solltest du deine Ausdrucksweise ein wenig anpassen.

Zu deinem Problem:
Grundlegend haben die Outlook-Kontakte mit der globalen Adressliste (Global Adress List, GAL) nichts zu tun. Letztere liegt im AD.

Das was du tun kannst ist folgendes: Kontakte als CSV exportieren. Danach ins CSVDE Format bringen und mittels csvde.exe ins AD importieren. 

Einfach einmal Google quälen (Suchwort CSVDE), dann solltest du genügend HowTo's bekommen. Zum Beispiel hier: http://www.faq-o-matic.net/content/view/45/


----------

